# dbus error msgs



## agerardi (Jan 14, 2009)

Installed Freebsd 7-1 32 bit version. main problems....is can't issue the su command. not allowed to make system changes even as root when logged into to Gnome.  Also having a ton of dbus error msgs. 
Example  (time-admin:1046): Liboobs-WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

if you need more info pls ask.

Tks
Al


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 14, 2009)

To issue the su command you have to be a member of the group wheel.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 14, 2009)

I am a member of the wheel command. I edit the sudoers file.

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 14, 2009)

I think this may be the whole issue......as I am not allow even under root using gnome window manager to load configuration to change system settings.

Snip: messages

Jan 14 17:18:49 Pegasus gnome-keyring-daemon[678]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk.

next is this error msg:

Jan 14 17:18:49 Pegasus gnome-keyring-daemon[678]: error connecting to D-BUS system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> I am a member of the wheel command. I edit the sudoers file.


Su and sudo are quite different. The suduers file has nothing to do with su. To make su work you have to be a member of the wheel group and you need to type root's password. With sudo you don't have to be a member of anything, just added to the sudoers file. With sudo you type your password to become root.

As for the error messages, make sure dbus and hald are started in /etc/rc.conf:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html


----------



## agerardi (Jan 15, 2009)

ok..........that fixed the dbus error msgs......still can't use the gnome gui to make any user or group changes...it wouldn't allow me to make system configuration changes even as root.
now the error msg in the messages log 
are

Jan 15 17:29:34 Pegasus console-kit-daemon[679]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_hash_table_destroy: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed

Tks for you assistance.

Al


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2009)

On most linux disto's I've seen gksu is used to get root access (if you're a 'regular' user). I installed gksu, added myself to the sudoers file and modified the menu to run gksudo <command>. That will present a nice popup asking for a password and then run whatever <command> tool you've selected as root.

Unfortunately this doesn't seem 'standard' with the fbsd port of gnome2. So you will need to hack it in yourself. IMO this should be included.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for the assistance. Background....with Freebsd....I have been using freebsd 5 for a long time.  Decided to do a fresh install of 7.1.....and I guess I am going to have to do a lot more reading.....as this version is different (a lot different) from version 5, with a ton more error msgs..and configuration issues. Finally able to use the su command now....as when I added my user id....I put myself into the wheel group. Maybe slowly but surely...I will get all things ironed out. Next issue is sound. Using MB realteck audio based on the intel chip. Got samba working great

Tks again

Al

Al


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> I will get all things ironed out.


Yeah, it took me a while to get everything right the way I wanted it. But that's what I like about freebsd, I'm not forced into one way or another, except my own 



> Next issue is sound. Using MB realteck audio based on the intel chip.


The multimedia chapter of the excellent handbook 



> Got samba working great


Nice :beergrin


----------



## agerardi (Jan 15, 2009)

Tks again Sir Dice

Got sound working now. Gota hard one for ya.....I have a 4:1 speaker system.....anyway to get the rear channels and subwoofer working. I know how to do it within LinuxMint and Fedora10.....but didn't see those same options here....

Tks

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 15, 2009)

Disregard my last.....reading further on multi channels....

AL


----------

